# WoW mehr RAMS !



## Adler_Auge (28. Oktober 2007)

Und zwar habe ich atm einen 512 DDr CL 3 PC 3200 Ram in meinem pc, meine onboard graka frisst davon noch was, sodass ich dann 480 habe.

Das ist zu wenig, so kann ich nicht Alterac spielen und ich ich lagge ÜBERALL in der Scherbenwelt. Nunja, ich werde meinen Pc aufrüsten müssen. Nun stelle ich mir die Frage ob auch 1 GB reicht ?! Denn vll sollte ich auch zu mienen 512 1 GB kaufen, sodass ich dann 1,5 GB habe, doch ich weiß nicht ob ich dann da beide reinstecken kann ?


http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/pre...GM-V+MS7228-010 dies ist mein Mainboard (Glaube ich) 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/searc...ria=512+DDR+Ram

Dort möchte ich mir meinen Ram kaufen. Also schonmal die Frage, welcher dieser Rams ist der beste. 



Also eine enfache Frage: Sind 512 Rams zu 1024 Rams kompatibel ? wennn sie die gleiche Herz zahl undso haben ! 

MFG


----------



## Hagentronje (28. Oktober 2007)

Also ich zocke aufn Notebook (Vista Premium) Grafik Ónboard (Intel 945) und konnte mit 1Giga nicht richtig spielen. Jetzt verwende ich 2x1GB und kann ruckelfrei raiden (Grafik minimum) habe aber dabei noch Aero und Sidebar aktiv. Nachdem ich das aktuelle Hotfix zur Speicherverwaltung installiert habe stürze ich auch nicht mehr ab^^ Also ich empfehle dir bei Onboard in die 2GB zu investieren.

Zu den Rams: Also du solltest immer Arbeitsspeicher des selben Herstellers verwenden um kompatibilitätsproblemen aus dem Weg zu gehen und idealerweise verdoppeln falls du Dualchannel verwendest (2x512 oder 2x1024)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2007)

ich glaube(glaube, ja nicht töten wenns ned ganz genauso stimmt)wie gut rams kompatibel sind hängt auch vom Mboard ab...manche isses besser 2x 1GB riegel, andere verarbeiten beser einen 2gig riegel,

ansonsten würd ich mir über die onboard grafik karte gedanken machen

für wow sollt aber 1gig ram reichen


----------



## Ripperjack (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 

ich spiele mit einer ATI Radeon9550 Maobility und 1GB Ram. Eigentlich sollte das genug sein ist es aber nicht. 
In nächster Zeit muss ich auch noch mal den RAM aufrüsten. In BC laggt es ab und zu aber im BG oder den großen Städten teilweise nur 9fps.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2007)

aja:
habe p4, 2GBram, raedon x1950pro

spiel wow (viel raid/hauptstädte,bissi av)ruckelfrei und kann noch hintergrund winamp/icq und  4internetseiten offen haben^^


----------



## nalcarya (28. Oktober 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> spiel wow (viel raid/hauptstädte,bissi av)ruckelfrei und kann noch hintergrund winamp/icq und  4internetseiten offen haben^^


So ähnlich bei mir, WoW mit allem auf Maximum und da passen dann auch noch Photoshop CS3, ICQ, Windows Mediaplayer(+last.fm Audioscrobbler) und die Vista-Sidebar dazu ohne dass es Probleme gibt (DuoCore 2x1,8 und 2GB RAM, den Rest weiß ich nicht auswendig und ich sitzt grad nicht dran^^). 
Also wenn du wirklich 100% ruckelfrei sein willst sind 2GB schon empfehlenswert, allerdings kenne ich mich jetzt nicht so damit aus was man an RAM-Riegeln kombinieren kann und was nicht, da müsstest du evtl einfach mal im Fachhandel nachfragen (oder warten bis hier jemand die Frage genau beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Für eine erste Verbesserung sind 1GB aber sicher auch prima, und an deiner Stelle würde ich mir auch mal Gedanken über ne anständige Grafikkartemachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (28. Oktober 2007)

AMD Athlon 64 3700+
Geforce 8500GT
1,5 GB Ram

Habe auch alles auf Maximum eingestellt und läuft alles ohne Probleme.
Nebenbei noch Winamp, Firefox.. etc.

Also 1,5 GB RAM würde ich dir empfehlen. Wobei 2 GB nicht verkert sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (28. Oktober 2007)

fakt nummer eins: ne onboardgraka ist fürn popo
fakt nummer zwei: ram würde ich mindestens 1gb empfehlen (wow benötigt ca. 380-480mb)
fakt nummer drei: graka mit 256 (512) mb ram kostet nicht mehr die welt und ein 1gb speicherriegel auch nicht mehr. 


achte einfach drauf das der schnelle riegel als erster steckt und du deinen 512er nur bei kompatiblität als 2ten rein stecken solltest.


so long


----------



## Takvoriana (28. Oktober 2007)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> achte einfach drauf das der schnelle riegel als erster steckt und du deinen 512er nur bei kompatiblität als 2ten rein stecken solltest.
> so long


Ich würde Dir generell zu 2 gleichen "Neuen" Speicherbausteinen raten.
1. älterer Ram wird mit der Zeit langsamer. (bremst den neuen aus)
2. sollte Dir mal ein Baustein krepieren, hast Du immernoch den anderen zum weiterspielen :-)

Also 2 mal 1 GB kosten im mom. eh nur um die 60 Euro. und die Performance wird es Dir danken :-)


----------



## joejoe (28. Oktober 2007)

@ Takvoriana    Ich würde Dir generell zu 2 gleichen "Neuen" Speicherbausteinen raten.

Ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt.Also keine Mischbestückung von Speicherriegeln.
Und besorg dir ne "anständige" Grafikkarte. ;-)


----------



## Finsterniss (28. Oktober 2007)

Es ist wie schon gesagt wurde, Mainbord abhängig. Sprich du benötigst ein Dualboard. Die neue Mainboardgeneration kann auch die neuen RAM verwenden die man im Laden mit 5GB (glaube das war max.) für einen Slot fassen. Die ältere Generation ist da etwas anderst, es wäre ratsam beim Händler zu bestellen so nicht vorrätig. Denn man kann 2 identisch getacktete kaufen, die sind vom Hersteller geprüft und werden auch nur im doppel vergeben. Mit letzterer Lösung haste jedenfals keine Sorgen. Vorrausgesetzt dein Mainboard ist für die gewünschte RAM höhe ausgelegt.


----------



## LordofFrog (28. Oktober 2007)

hab bei mir 2x 512 und 2x1024 drin, weis ja net, von welchem hersteller dein jetziger ram is, aber wiele haben producktfamilien, die untereinander kompatibel sind. meine sind alle von Kingston, der 512er sind aber nur mit 400 MHz getaktet, die großen aber mit 533MHz (oder nur Hz), jedenfalls takten sie sich bei mir runter, um die 512er nicht zu schrotten.

wie ich aus der seite ersehen kann, hat das mobo nur 2 ram sockel, deshalb würde ich dir empfelen, 2x 1gb zu nehmen, und darauf achten, das du welche nimmst, die die taktung des mobos unterstützen in deinem fall 400 Mhz. was passiert, wenn du höhergetakteteren nimmst weis ich net, da ich damit keine erfahrung habe. Auch wird es schwer werden, noch 400MHz rams zu finden, da sie schon sehr alt sind. 

am besten nochmal von einem erfahrenen fachverkäufer beraten lassen.


MfG LoF


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte zu Beginn von WoW auch nur 512 Ram und das war mehr als grottig.Hab dann gleich auf 2048 Ram aufgerüstet,weil man da auch noch etwas Spielraum nach oben hat,auch in Bezug auf weitere Addons.Aber 1012 Ram müssten eigentlich erstmal schicken,wobei momentan Ram nicht soo teuer sind.


----------



## Hungriger Hugo (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi Guys,
da wir gerade bei dem Thema Ram sind, hätte ich auch noch eine Frage, und zwar:
Vorweg schonmal in Sachen Hardware und sowas bin ich nicht der 1337roXxXor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also habe einen fertig zusammgestellten Pc gekauft (ca.4 Jahre her) Standart waren da 512mb arbeitsspeicher drauf.
Dann kamen ja Css und WoW, da langen 512mb allemal nicht, hab mir also nen Pc Fachmann herbestellt der dann auch gleich 2x256mb vom gleichen hersteller und so bestellt. (also helfen mir nicht antworten wie "Sind die denn auch gleich oder vom gleichen Hersteller und passen die auch zusammen")

Beide natürlich gleich reingesteckt wollte loszocken, mitten im Spiel stürzt der Pc ab (ca. alle 15min),
Blauer Screen mit von wegen ich soll meine Hardware mit den Treibern überprüfen falls ich neue Hardware habe und so. Da ich aber mal überhaupt kein Plan habe wo ich welche Treiber genau für meinen Ram her kriege frage ich euch mal hier, das einzige was da drauf steht ist : Power Ram PR-DDR400 265MB (dann noch ne Kombination aus Zahlen und Buchstaben, aber ich glaube die ist hier nicht von Nöten)

Falls ihr doch noch irgwas wissen müsst fragt, habe aber keine Verpackung oder sonstiges. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

So far


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Oktober 2007)

Ripperjack schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich spiele mit einer ATI Radeon9550 Maobility und 1GB Ram. Eigentlich sollte das genug sein ist es aber nicht.
> In nächster Zeit muss ich auch noch mal den RAM aufrüsten. In BC laggt es ab und zu aber im BG oder den großen Städten teilweise nur 9fps.



Also mein Acer Notebook mit 512 MB und ner Popligen 64MB Grafikkarte schafft WOW locker zum laufen zu bringen (Grafik Minimum), sogar BC obwohl er bei der Inst. sagt, das der Speicher nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Oktober 2007)

Hungriger schrieb:


> Hi Guys,
> da wir gerade bei dem Thema Ram sind, hätte ich auch noch eine Frage, und zwar:
> Vorweg schonmal in Sachen Hardware und sowas bin ich nicht der 1337roXxXor
> 
> ...



Also für RAM (Arbeitsspeicher) gitb es keine Treiber, es kann sein das dein Mainboard die Rams nicht unterstützt.....andernfalls würde ich das BIOS mal flaschen (Updaten). Im schlimmsten Falle Windows neu aufspielen, wenn die Probleme noch bestehen sind die RAMs def. nicht ok!


----------



## joejoe (28. Oktober 2007)

Hungriger schrieb:


> Hi Guys,
> da wir gerade bei dem Thema Ram sind, hätte ich auch noch eine Frage, und zwar:
> Vorweg schonmal in Sachen Hardware und sowas bin ich nicht der 1337roXxXor
> 
> ...




Du kannst dir auch erstmal das Programm  Memtest installieren und durchlaufen lassen.
Das überprüft deinen Ram.Und 1GB Ram pro Slot halt ich für nicht verkehrt.
Ich denk du hast dich auch geerdet (Heizung anfassen,usm.) bevor du den Speicher reingesteckt hast.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Oktober 2007)

bei desktop-pc onboardkarten ist auch mit mehr ram meist nix zu retten. investiere lieber 50 eure in ne echte grafikkarte.


----------



## gondolin72 (28. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir sinds auch 1,5 Gb RAM und eine X850XT und läuft einwandfrei in allen Auflösungen.


----------



## Adler_Auge (28. Oktober 2007)

Wäre nice wenn ihr mir mal Links zu guten Grakas postet =)



Naja, ich habe ja auch nicht einfach mal so 200 € zur verfügung, bei 60 € wirds schon knapp, von daher was würdet ihr mir emphelen mit 60 € (ca.) zu machen ?


----------



## Max3367 (29. Oktober 2007)

i gb arbeitsspeicher reichen logger für wow sag ich dir gleich ich hab nämlich auch nur 1 gb un es läuft super flüssig also kauf dir ein gb mein tipp!!!!


----------

